# Considering Tune, Where to purchase in Aus.



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You may want to go to Insane Speed Motorsports - Contact Us and ask them if you can purchase outside the USA. since the tune is delivered via email anyway, the only problem you may have is getting the OBD II cable. If not Insane speed, you may want to contact 
Trifecta directly: Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Frequently Asked Questions or I located this other forum may be able to help:Trifecta Performance. Between the three you should be able to find something. 

Good luck


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

MACE Engineering is an Australian re-seller of the Vinces Trifecta tune.

I purchased mine straight off WOT-Tuning.com which is as direct as you can to buying it from Vince (owner/tuner of Trifecta) . At the time it was over $200 cheaper getting it from WOT-Tuning than MACE.


----------



## BeeoBeeo (Sep 23, 2012)

Well if MACE are reselling the Trifecta i might just go through them.


----------

